# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  European Star [Ibn Batouta, St. Christopher, Stena Antrim]

## pantelis2009

Το Christos XXII που έφτασε το πρωί στη ράδα του Πειραιά, προερχόμενο από YALOVA έφερε .......αυτό. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι και για που προορίζετε??????

IMGP8195.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Το Christos XXII που έφτασε το πρωί στη ράδα του Πειραιά, προερχόμενο από YALOVA έφερε .......αυτό. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι και για που προορίζετε??????
> 
> IMGP8195.jpg


Αδερφό του Bari του Βεντούρη απ ότι φαίνεται... Για ποιον άραγε μας ήρθε;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Από φίλο που έχω στο fb μου έγραψε τα εξής: Πρέπει να είναι το πρώην Ibn Batouta αδελφό του Bari της Ventouris Ferries. Το πλοίο πρέπει να ανήκει στην European Ferries που έχει το Red Star I και το St. Damian.
Τα άλλα δύο τους αδελφά είναι το Le Rif που ετοιμάζεται για Μαρόκο και το Port Link που δουλεύει στην Ινδονησία. Λογικά ετοιμάζεται για Ιταλία Αλβανια

----------


## dionisos

Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1981 ως ST. CHRISTOFER IMO 7813949 στα Ναυπηγεια HARLAND & WOLFF του BELFAST. GROSS 7399 NET 3386 DW 1755 Tons. Μηχανη PIELSTICK 16PC2V και Ταχυτης 19.5 Μηκος 129.62 πλατος 21.62 Βυθισμα 5.01 μετρα. Επομνενο ονομα STENA ANTRIM και Τελευταιο IBN BATUTA.
ST.CHRISTOPHER.jpgSTENA ANTRIM.jpgIBN BATUTA.jpg πηγη factaom-fartyg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Christos XXII που έφτασε το πρωί στη ράδα του Πειραιά, προερχόμενο από YALOVA έφερε .......αυτό. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο είναι και για που προορίζετε??????
> 
> IMGP8195.jpg


Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, το πλοίο ανήκει στους Ιταλούς της Red Star Ferries. Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού και επισκευών σε Δυρράχιο και Τούζλα, φαίνεται έτοιμο να επαναδρομολογηθεί. Το είχαμε αναφέρει παλιότερα:



> Toν Μάρτιο που πουλήθηκε το είχε αγοράσει η SeaMed  του J. Prudentino, ο οποίος είναι ο γενικός πράκτορας της European  Ferries και της Red Star Ferries. Στόχος του ήταν να το δρομολογήσει από  το Πρίντεζι προς Κέρκυρα-Παξούς-Κεφαλονιά-Ζάκυνθο. Δεν έχω διαβάσει να  το πούλησε στη Red Star έκτοτε. Δεν είναι απίθανο όμως να υπάρξει κάποια  συνεργασία μεταξύ τους.
> H Red Star πάντως έχει πρόσφατα αγοράσει το IBN BATOUTA (πρώην ST.CRISTOPHER) και αδελφό του BARI του Βεντούρη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, το πλοίο ανήκει στους Ιταλούς της Red Star Ferries. Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού και επισκευών σε Δυρράχιο και Τούζλα, φαίνεται έτοιμο να επαναδρομολογηθεί. Το είχαμε αναφέρει παλιότερα:


Έχει την ίδια φορεσιά με το ST DAMIAN.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού πιάσαμε την κουβέντα για το IBN BATOUTA στα ρυμουλκά, ας του ανοίξουμε δικό του θέμα. 
Δυστυχώς προσπάθησα να μεταφέρω ότι γράψαμε εκεί.....αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Παρακαλώ τους mont να τα μεταφέρουν.
Αφού το πλοίο έμεινε στη Ράδα του Πειραιά εχθές με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XXII & V το πλοίο IBN BATOUTA ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας και όπως βλέπετε έδεσε δίπλα στο μόλο.....προφανώς για να γίνουν δουλειές. Αν μάθω κάτι περισσότερο τα ξανά λέμε.

IBN-BATOUTA-07-17-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πρίν απο 10 χρόνια στο Γιβραλτάρ....

DSC_5786 (Large).jpg

----------


## leo85

Για να δούμε τη θα δούμε !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, το Ibn Batouta [St. Christopher, Stena Antrim] που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, έχει γίνει EURO. Δεν ξέρω αν του προσθέσουν και τίποτε άλλο στη συνέχεια. Επίσης βλέπω ότι στον καθρέπτη κάτω από την γέφυρα έχουν κάνει ένα άνοιγμα (δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο). Καλή συνέχεια.

IBN-BATOUTA-13-15-12-2018.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ..βλέπω ότι στον καθρέπτη κάτω από την γέφυρα έχουν κάνει ένα άνοιγμα...IBN-BATOUTA-13-15-12-2018.jpg


Αν εννοείς το μεγάλο ορθογώνιο, από τα αδελφά του ξέρω ότι είναι κανονική πόρτα που ανοίγει συρόμενα προς τα πάνω (ίσως για να δέχεται lingspan πλώρα), δε νομίζω να το έκαναν τώρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, το Ibn Batouta [St. Christopher, Stena Antrim] που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, έχει γίνει EURO. Δεν ξέρω αν του προσθέσουν και τίποτε άλλο στη συνέχεια.


Ε λογικά το πέτυχες το πλοίο σε ώρα που τα συνεργεία κάνανε διάλειμμα για σάντουιτς !!! Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση να παραμείνει μόνο του το EURO, σίγουρα κάτι θα προστεθεί. Αν μάλιστα παρατηρήσεις την φωτό, ο .....κρεμασμένος πάγκος εργασίας (σανίδα) εκτείνεται αρκετά δεξιότερα από το "EURO".

----------


## andria salamis

Και το νεο όνομα του.EUROPEAN STAR

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο φαίνεται ότι θα δρομολογηθεί - όπως και το ST.DAMIEN, εξού και το ίδιο χρώμα - για την ιταλικών συμφερόντων European Ferries που είχε το EUROPEAN VOYAGER στη γραμμή Πρίντεζι-Αυλώνα από το 2011 μέχρι πρόσφατα, οπότε έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε για το που θα βάλει ρότα το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και το νεο όνομα του.EUROPEAN STAR


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Όπως βλέπουμε το το Ibn Batouta [St. Christopher, Stena Antrim] έχει γίνει EUROPEAN STAR και παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου.

EUROPEAN-STAR-14-20-12-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει στο σύστημα από την Σαλαμίνα με προορισμό ALGECIRAS - TANGERMED.

----------


## Ellinis

O προορισμός (το Μαρόκο) με υποψιαζει μήπως ναυλωθηκε στην ΑΜL που μέχρι πρότινος φημολογείτω οτι θα αγόραζε το αδελφό του.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο στα Αμπελάκια, ίσως η αναγραφή της Ταγγέρη στη συσκευή AIS να έχει μείνει από τον καιρό που έκανε δρομολόγια εκεί...  Το πλοίο φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας του οτι θα κάνει δρομολόγια Πρίντεζι-Αυλώνα ξεκινώντας στις 16 Ιουλίου διπλώνοντας το ST.DAMIAN.

----------


## leo85

Το EUROPEAN STAR έφυγε από τα ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου με τη βοήθεια του CHRISTOS XXII, για που ?

EUROPEAN-STAR-13-4-2019-.jpg

13-4-2019.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το EUROPEAN STAR έφυγε από τα ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου με τη βοήθεια του CHRISTOS XXII, για που ?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192983
> 
> 13-4-2019.



Ρυμουλκουμενο για το Νεωριον της Σύρου το βαπόρι

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πηγαίνει το ρυμουλκό στη Σύρο προφανώς για το δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Άμα το είδα ρυμουλκούμενο,είπα λες  να πάει Αλιάγα;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

Αφου παρεμεινε στη ραδα την νυχτα λογο καιρου, μπηκε σημερα το πρωι στο Ναυπηγειο. Ας το δουμε...

DSCN9553.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ωραια η Αφροδιταρα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραια η Αφροδιταρα..


Aν λες γιά το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ,τι σχέση έχουν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Aν λες γιά το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ,τι σχέση έχουν.


To ιδιο σχεδιαστικο / ναυπηγικο διδυμο το σχεδιασε την ιδια εποχη,για την ιδια εταιρεια.....εαν τα δεις απο κατω σεβαστε φιλε Βικτωρ θα διαπιστωσεις οτι ειναι σχεδον(90%)ιδια....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;613667]To ιδιο σχεδιαστικο / ναυπηγικο διδυμο το σχεδιασε την ιδια εποχη,για την ιδια εταιρεια.....εαν τα δεις απο κατω σεβαστε φιλε Βικτωρ θα διαπιστωσεις οτι ειναι σχεδον(90%)ιδια....[/QUΣOTE]
Aγαπητέ φίλε ΒΒ γιά τους σχεδιαστές κ το από κάτω δεν γνώριζα.Εντάξει βαπόρια της Sealink της ίδιας περίπου εποχής είναι κ θα προσθέσω ίδιες διαστάσεις έχουν.Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα πούμε ούτε κοντοξάδελφα.Άλλο ακομοντέσιο,2 φουγάρα κ πάνω γκαράζ τα μεν...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπόρι το πρωί άφησε το Ναυπηγείο και βγήκε στη ραδα, απ ότι βλέπω τώρα αναχωρεί για Μπρίντιζι όπως γράφει στο AIS

----------


## despo

Εν πλώ ανατολικά της Πελοποννήσου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά, οπου αναμένεται να φτάσει σήμερα Δευτέρα. Οπότε θα είναι το 3ο πλοίο της ίδιας (?) εταιρείας που θα βρεθεί εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τελικά με εξαίρεση το ινδονηησιάνικο Port Link (απορώ πως επιβιώνει εδώ κ 7 χρόνια εκεί κάτω), τα 3 της σειράς αυτής ήλθαν στην περιοχή μας.

----------

